# Filling up question



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

How many on here fill up their diesel all the way to the top? I have been doing it since I got the car back in 2015. Just wondering if there is an EVAP system or not. I tried to search but didn't find much. I like it because I can get an extra 3 gallons in. Just curious.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm doing it all the time, haven't any issues though... cheers


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

no evap


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks. I didn't think it had one.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Other than a few extra minutes no issues.

I do it 90% of the time.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I’ve done it nearly 190 times. The extra range is something I really value.

According to fuelly, I average 555 miles per tank. My best tank was 833 miles. Worst tank 375 miles.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I might put an extra gallon in sometimes but I normally don't have the patience. Depending on the time of year I'm getting 600-700 miles per tank so it's more than I need and can fill up just once a week.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We usually don't pack ours full - my wife fills up most of the time and she definitely doesn't.


----------

